# Greek festival - pic heavy 6 images



## CherylL (Sep 3, 2019)

Annual Greek festival has 3 outside tents and seating inside the hall with entertainment on stage.  

1.  Thumbs up. Outside tent





2.


 

3.


 
4.


 
5.


 

6.There were a dozen meat carving stations for the gyros.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks like a fun day.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 3, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Looks like a fun tasty day.


FTFY


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 3, 2019)

Number two for me, I have not had a Fix in a while.............


----------



## CherylL (Sep 3, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Looks like a fun day.


It was fun and crowded.


tirediron said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a fun tasty day.
> ...


Yes tasty!


Jeff15 said:


> Number two for me, I have not had a Fix in a while.............


My husband had two.

I forgot dessert.  Baklava sundae


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice shots. Looks like fun was had by many. 

I love these things. Not my heritage, but the food is phenomenal! There are several in the Twin Cities every summer. Haven't made it to any yet. Another on 14th & 15th. I'll be out of town again. Can't win this year.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 3, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> Nice shots. Looks like fun was had by many.
> 
> I love these things. Not my heritage, but the food is phenomenal! There are several in the Twin Cities every summer. Haven't made it to any yet. Another on 14th & 15th. I'll be out of town again. Can't win this year.



My favorite food festival.  There is a Greek/Mediterranean/American restaurant locally that I like, but the festival makes everything better.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 3, 2019)

No wrestling?    looks like a nice outing!


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 3, 2019)

CherylL said:


> My favorite food festival.  There is a Greek/Mediterranean/American restaurant locally that I like, but the festival makes everything better.



Very true. There are numerous places in the Cities that I can get my fix. But, the festivals are way more fun.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2019)

There is a local Greek food fair every year here, but I haven't visited yet ( I really dislike crowds! ). We have a number of Greek Orthodox churches and I think they support the fair. My first time seeing a FIX beer. Never too old to learn or see something new. Thanks for giving me the desire to go to one.


----------



## Flying Panda (Sep 4, 2019)

I know a fellow retiree, here in the States, that was stationed in Greece while in the service. He loved the country so much he visits there once a year. The aroma at this festival must have been magnificent.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice set. I'm not a huge fan of Greek food although I've liked what I've had. As far as the "pic heavy" goes there's no need to apologize, I don't think. If people don't put up pics this site dies so good job in keeping it going!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 4, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> No wrestling?    looks like a nice outing!


There were 2 unruly children in front of us thru the food line.  30 minutes of yelling, kicking, jumping, hitting, wrestling standing up, etc.  



Dean_Gretsch said:


> There is a local Greek food fair every year here, but I haven't visited yet ( I really dislike crowds! ). We have a number of Greek Orthodox churches and I think they support the fair. My first time seeing a FIX beer. Never too old to learn or see something new. Thanks for giving me the desire to go to one.


The food is worth the crowd situation.



Flying Panda said:


> The aroma at this festival must have been magnificent.


Yes it was!



K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. I'm not a huge fan of Greek food although I've liked what I've had. As far as the "pic heavy" goes there's no need to apologize, I don't think. If people don't put up pics this site dies so good job in keeping it going!


I think the warning of a lot of photos is some may have a slow loading issue?


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 5, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > No wrestling?    looks like a nice outing!
> ...



Well, if that happens then I guess making smaller groups would be the answer to that. I'll have to remember to do that then. Thanks!


----------



## terri (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice set, Cheryl.   It does look like a fun day.   The "thumbs up" photo could have been me saying, "Why yes, I will take that larger piece of baklava."       I've not been to a Greek-fest in years; I remember them fondly.   This set captures that feeling.   Nice work!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 5, 2019)

terri said:


> Nice set, Cheryl.   It does look like a fun day.   The "thumbs up" photo could have been me saying, "Why yes, I will take that larger piece of baklava."       I've not been to a Greek-fest in years; I remember them fondly.   This set captures that feeling.   Nice work!



You can't ever have enough of baklava!   I've made kataifi a few times.  It is like baklava only the dough is shredded.


----------



## terri (Sep 5, 2019)

I've never been brave or patient enough to attempt this kind of pastry - sounds delicious!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 6, 2019)

It is... this makes me want a gyro! 

This being a for fun topic I didn't want to get into a critique but offer a couple of suggestions; shooting an event maybe try a bit longer lens to bring you in closer without needing or being able to actually get in closer. If you could frame a little lower and/or sometimes flip to vertical that could get away from catching so much ceiling/inside of the tent canopy and get an entire person in the frame.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 7, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> It is... this makes me want a gyro!
> 
> This being a for fun topic I didn't want to get into a critique but offer a couple of suggestions; shooting an event maybe try a bit longer lens to bring you in closer without needing or being able to actually get in closer. If you could frame a little lower and/or sometimes flip to vertical that could get away from catching so much ceiling/inside of the tent canopy and get an entire person in the frame.



Appreciate your suggestions Sharon!  I had the 35mm on the camera that day.  I agree on the tent headroom was too much.  Thanks!


----------

